# Any other ladies planning special Valentine's Day stuff?



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm planning a special night in for the hubby...Im planning on cooking up a sexy meal with a desert and I secretly bought some red and black lingerie to wear when he comes home. I figure I'll light candles and be all sexed up and offer him wine and stuff he walks through the door. Just wondering if anyone else was planning something for their SOs as well? I know its kind of weird to be the one planning something but I just like surprising him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice! What are you going to cook? Something gourmet or a favorite of his? Either way it'll be wonderful I'm sure 

This year I made reservations at a really great restaurant in the city. Since it's an expensive meal we're going to skip the gifts this year. We'll still exchange cards and write sweet things in them. 

Last year I cooked,did the scattered rose petal thing,found some tie-dyed roses for him,and was on the bed naked waiting for him when he got home.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

SpunkySpunky said:


> I know its kind of weird to be the one planning something but I just like surprising him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think thats nice! My H is one of those men who think VD is just a big commercial holiday to make men spend money so he refuse to participate. So for the last 5 years I have use that opportunity to do something special for him expecting nothing in return. I kind of like doing that. 

I had planned the identical thing as you for this year! I had even arrange for my niece to watch our 4 month old for a few hours. Unfortunately he is out of town for work. 

Enjoy your evening and get your sexy on!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

We tend to plan a romantic meal at home on VD. My birthday's 2 days later, so we tend to do something extra special then.

Last year we had a candlelit dinner (can't remember what it was), with red roses, Valentine crackers and small chocolate hearts scattered all over the table.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> We tend to plan a romantic meal at home on VD. My birthday's 2 days later, so we tend to do something extra special then.
> 
> Last year we had a candlelit dinner (can't remember what it was), with red roses, Valentine crackers and small chocolate hearts scattered all over the table.


Cosmos that is a beautifully done table! Simple, elegant and romantic.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I've just found the decadent dessert we had... Black Forest gateau


----------



## sexyartist (Feb 10, 2014)

Got to wear some red briefs for Valentine's Day to shake it up. Lol.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

The closest I have to a SO this year is the feral barn kitten we adopted over Christmas. So, I'm going to get all jammied up, make a big bowl of popcorn, open a bottle of wine, cuddle on the couch with the kitten and power through the final 6 episodes of Farscape, season 4, on Netflix. 

Jeeze. I just read back over that and realized how sad that is. So this is what "giving up" looks like....... Hmmm. At least there's kittens and wine!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Wow. See, as men, we have been trained that Valentine's Day is about the women, and romancing them, and should not be about sex and really not even aiming for that to be the end goal of the day.

Last year, my STBW's and I's first Valentine's Day together, I did the typical. Flowers, chocolate, hand made card. I leave for work well before she is up, so it was waiting for her on the headboard of the bed when she woke up. She absolutely loved it, gushed about it to her friends.

She gets home from work a couple of hours before I do, but I had some other things planned for when I got home from work. Well, I walked in the door to a candle lit dinner, wine, music, her in a very sexy long sheer dress that I could just see the lingerie underneath. We ate dinner, danced, then went to the bedroom. Candle lit, rose petals, and yes, sex was her end goal that night, and we hit it three times 

It completely blew me away. I had never in my life had a woman do anything remotely close to that for me. I think that is one of those night's I will remember for the rest of my life. She is hinting at big plans again this year, and I can hardly wait.


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

Rowan said:


> The closest I have to a SO this year is the feral barn kitten we adopted over Christmas. So, I'm going to get all jammied up, make a big bowl of popcorn, open a bottle of wine, cuddle of the couch with the kitten and power through the final 6 episodes of Farscape, season 4, on Netflix.
> 
> Jeeze. I just read back over that and realized how sad that is. So this is what "giving up" looks like....... Hmmm. At least there's kittens and wine!


Hey, a couple Valentines Days ago I treated myself to new jammies, bought my favorite show on DVD and a box of chocolates. I veg'd out in front of the tv and read my favorite magazines, then went into a chocolate/wine coma.

And I had a lovely time.


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Very nice! What are you going to cook? Something gourmet or a favorite of his? Either way it'll be wonderful I'm sure
> 
> This year I made reservations at a really great restaurant in the city. Since it's an expensive meal we're going to skip the gifts this year. We'll still exchange cards and write sweet things in them.
> 
> Last year I cooked,did the scattered rose petal thing,found some tie-dyed roses for him,and was on the bed naked waiting for him when he got home.


I think I will be doing a surf and turf deal. Steak and lobster tail or steak and shrimp. I'm making a french silk chocolate pie. 
=)


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess my gal pals(and other people too) think it is weird for me to do the planning and stuff, I always hear "Isn't that your man's job?" and "Why do you have to do all of the work?" or " Who's the man in your relationship?" and things of that nature.


I guess I am just a romantic and I like doing mushy stuff for him.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SpunkySpunky said:


> I guess my gal pals(and other people too) think it is weird for me to do the planning and stuff, I always hear "Isn't that your man's job?" and "Why do you have to do all of the work?" or " Who's the man in your relationship?" and things of that nature.
> 
> 
> I guess I am just a romantic and I like doing mushy stuff for him.


That makes the women who say things like that seem like entitled little princesses to be honest.

For my STBW and I, romance is all through the year. I bring home flowers every now and then for no other reason than to say I love and appreciate you. I send her hand written notes and card in the mail just because every body likes getting mail that isn't an advert or bill. She wakes up every morning to a lovey text message. The other day, we were grocery shopping, and our song came on over the piped in music, and I took her by the hand, and we started slow dancing right there in the aisle.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

SpunkySpunky said:


> I guess my gal pals(and other people too) think it is weird for me to do the planning and stuff, I always hear "Isn't that your man's job?" and "Why do you have to do all of the work?" or " Who's the man in your relationship?" and things of that nature.
> 
> 
> I guess I am just a romantic and I like doing mushy stuff for him.


Im with you all the way! I honestly LOVE doing things to surprise and romance my husband. I love it because I like seeing the look on his face and to see how much he is turned on by it..


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> ...her in a very sexy long sheer dress that I could just see the lingerie underneath.


That alone is sexy! Hope she was wearing a thong :smthumbup:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My H and I make every day special, so V.day isn't that big of a deal around here...we are romantic and loving every day, including that day.

This year I am taking out 2 of my single girlfriends with my matchmaker/dating coach hat on....to act as a sounding board, support, wingwoman, and maybe even see some guys they think are cute and get some numbers.

My husband is totally supportive and knows these two gals and hopes we might stir up some fun for them.

My one friend said "but what about you and your H, don't you do something special on V.day" and I told her "being a champion for love and trying to help others find it *IS* special and is more important than flowers and candy".

I do also plan to bring some flowers and candy for my gals....from me.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

SpunkySpunky said:


> I guess my gal pals(and other people too) think it is weird for me to do the planning and stuff, I always hear "Isn't that your man's job?" and "Why do you have to do all of the work?" or " Who's the man in your relationship?" and things of that nature.
> 
> 
> I guess I am just a romantic and I like doing mushy stuff for him.


When I was married, I always approached Valentine's Day as a day for us to romance each other.

But I do find in my circle that the wife is usually responsible for the vast majority of the date night/romantic planning that goes on in the marriage as a whole. Maybe many couples, or at least ladies, think of it as a night when it's his turn to make plans, because the rest of the year that job falls to her?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

SpunkySpunky said:


> I guess my gal pals(and other people too) think it is weird for me to do the planning and stuff, I always hear "Isn't that your man's job?" and "Why do you have to do all of the work?" or " Who's the man in your relationship?" and things of that nature.
> 
> 
> I guess I am just a romantic and I like doing mushy stuff for him.


In the early stages of dating perhaps, but in an established relationship I think it's good for couples to spoil and romance one another.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> That alone is sexy! Hope she was wearing a thong :smthumbup:


She was  But then again, thongs are her normal daily atire anyway so...


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't know what to do. Usually we give each other cards and go out to eat at a nice restaurant but we have the kids with us this weekend. Is like to do something different and special, I just don't think he would appreciate the typical Valentines gestures. 
I'm stumped.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I'm the mushy one and I have always loved Valentine's day. I guess I don't see it as a gender thing but a day of love...why not go all out? I give my GFs valentines, my son is getting one too! I just have fond memories of elementary school when everybody gave everybody something.
> 
> That being said...I have a killer cold. If I can't shake it off Valentines day will be soup and sandwiches.


that's how it is here too. Everyone gets some love. Coworkers get cards and I usually have a big chocolate covered fruit basket delivered to us and we share it all day  my little one gets a card and a gift too


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

FrenchFry said:


> I'm the mushy one and I have always loved Valentine's day. I guess I don't see it as a gender thing but a day of love...why not go all out? I give my GFs valentines, my son is getting one too! I just have fond memories of elementary school when everybody gave everybody something.
> 
> That being said...I have a killer cold. If I can't shake it off Valentines day will be soup and sandwiches.


If you're anywhere near SoBo, there's a restaurant called Karma. Their Jaam-Bong soup, extra spicy will burn out whatever germs think they want to hang around you for at least a 5-mile radius. And it is DELICIOUS besides!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I like convincing the guys at Karma that I'm not as white as I look so they'll give me the good heat! Federal always works too--plus you can cross-medicate between Asian and Mexican chile for truly dire straits!


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, glad to know I'm not the only woman who enjoys doing most of the giving and romancing on Valentines Day.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dh is working on V-day....plus I am out of order...grrrrrr...I will BBQ steaks on Sat. for him....he is such an awesome Husband....also buy him some Miller lite..


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Dh and I rebel against V day, lol. I like randomly doing the sort of stuff expected on V day. Never liked being told what to do and when to do it.  

Our wedding anniversary on the other hand is a very special day for us.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Good post breeze... Faithful Wife also.

It is expected at Valentines Day - it is so much more fun when it is a surprise.

Having said that I do not rebel against the day. I like Valentines Day, but I also like the surprise days just as much, maybe more...


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey ladies happy Valentines Day! Have fun with your hubby's and SO's. And for those who are into it get your sexy on! Hey even if you're not today is a good day to get out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

I got some new toys to play with later!


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I had planned a nice dinner at home, candles, sexy time etc. However, H came home from work with the flu, he's up in bed and I'm making some chicken soup. He works too hard. I wish they would hire more people.


----------

